# Looking for hit and miss engine plans



## ibrich (Nov 6, 2022)

I came across this YouTube Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLxHC-ZvMF8&ab_channel=RickTaylor  .  Does anyone know if the plans for the engine in the video are available.  I would like to purchase a set of the plans.  I tried to contact the person who posted the video but no luck at all.  
Thanks in advance,
Rich


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 7, 2022)

That engine was designed by Phillip Duclos and is in one of the books he published, and is called a six cycle engine. Do a web search using his name---if you can't come up with plans, I will send you the correct name and i.s.b.n. number of the book.---Brian rupnow


----------



## ibrich (Nov 13, 2022)

Thank you so much for your help.
Rich


----------



## ibrich (Nov 13, 2022)

Hello Brian, on second thought please post the book's title and isbn.
Thanks again,
Rich


----------



## Gordon (Nov 15, 2022)

The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos

The shop wisdom of Philip Duclos: Duclos, Philip: 9780941653046: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## ibrich (Nov 16, 2022)

Thank you again.  I did not realize that engine was in shop wisdom.


----------



## Wheat47 (Nov 16, 2022)

Brian Rupnow said:


> That engine was designed by Phillip Duclos and is in one of the books he published, and is called a six cycle engine. Do a web search using his name---if you can't come up with plans, I will send you the correct name and i.s.b.n. number of the book.---Brian rupnow


I'm interested in that planetary clutch.  I can see lots of uses for that.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 17, 2022)

My Philip Duclos book has nothing about a planetary clutch in it.


----------



## Wheat47 (Nov 17, 2022)

Brian Rupnow said:


> My Philip Duclos book has nothing about a planetary clutch in it.


I looked them up on google.  There are a lot of them available.  Some of the smaller ones
were fairly reasonable.  Might have to build something just so I can use one!!!


----------



## popnrattle (Nov 18, 2022)

This engine resembles the Duclos engine in that it has the crank pin connecting the 2 flywheels together style(ala Harley Davidson) but that is about it. I did the overhead valve here and Philip's engine did the valve cage design.
 My design is a 4-cycle but wouldn't take much to make it a 6-cycle. The 6-cycle is to help aid in cooling but have had no issues with over-heating even when under load and with a load, as with the miniature ice-cream making video, I needed more power impulses a 4cycle provides.
    I haven't had time to do individual drawings for the intent of publishing and have moved on to other projects(clocks). Maybe in the future when I retire from the "9-5" grind and work-down the honey-do list I'll take the time to make individual paper sketches.
About the closest thing to individual sketches is the 3-D Inventor vid showing most of the individual parts in an assembly that might give some insight to my design. Later, Rick.


----------

